# XDM input background now black



## outpaddling (Sep 4, 2019)

Just posting a heads-up for anyone using XDM.

If you've modified /usr/local/etc/X11/xdm/Xresources under a previous XDM version, it will not be removed and replaced when the xdm package is upgraded, and you may get a black background for login and password, making your input unreadable.

The fix is to add something like


```
xlogin*inpColor: grey80
```

to the Xresources file.  This is included in the default Xresources with the new xdm package, but again it will not replace a modified Xresources file automatically.


----------

